# Site with Culinary Schools



## retroguy (Dec 16, 2001)

Hi,

I remmeber a positing of awebsite that had many of the culianry schools and a bunch of information on it. I cannot quite remember what it is called but when I was on it last it seemed very informative. Could someone please post it again. Thanks


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I think this is the one you're asking about:

http://cookingcareer.shawguides.com/


----------

